# [SOLVED] phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely

## Joseph_sys

When I access phpmyadmin I get: 

```
The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated. To find out why click here.
```

Though the link does show an empty page.  

what am I missing? Here is my config.inc.php

```
<?php

/* $Id: config.inc.php,v 2.5.2.1 2004/02/15 01:18:52 rabus Exp $ */

// vim: expandtab sw=4 ts=4 sts=4:

/**

 * phpMyAdmin Configuration File

 *

 * All directives are explained in Documentation.html

 */

/**

 * Sets the php error reporting - Please do not change this line!

 */

if (!isset($old_error_reporting)) {

    error_reporting(E_ALL);

    @ini_set('display_errors', '1');

}

/**

 * Your phpMyAdmin url

 *

 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie

 *    http://www.your_web.net/path_to_your_phpMyAdmin_directory/

 *

 * It must contain characters that are valid for a URL, and the path is

 * case sensitive on some Web servers, for example Unix-based servers.

 *

 * In most cases you can leave this variable empty, as the correct value

 * will be detected automatically. However, we recommend that you do

 * test to see that the auto-detection code works in your system. A good

 * test is to browse a table, then edit a row and save it.  There will be

 * an error message if phpMyAdmin cannot auto-detect the correct value.

 *

 * If the auto-detection code does work properly, you can set to TRUE the

 * $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] variable below.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin';

/**

 * Disable the default warning about $cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] not being set

 * You should use this if and ONLY if the PmaAbsoluteUri auto-detection

 * works perfectly.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri_DisableWarning'] = FALSE;

/**

 * Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if

 * any of the required Tables for the relationfeatures could not be found

 */

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning']  = FALSE;

/**

 * The 'cookie' auth_type uses blowfish algorithm to encrypt the password. If

 * at least one server configuration uses 'cookie' auth_type, enter here a

 * passphrase that will be used by blowfish.

 */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '';

/**

 * Server(s) configuration

 */

$i = 0;

// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = '';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'http';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = array('%');  // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['hide_db']       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

                                                    //   - leave blank for no PDF schema support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']     = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

                                                    // table to describe pages of relationpdf

                                                    //   - leave blank if you don't want to use this

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']   = 'PMA_column_info';

                                                    // table to store column information

                                                    //   - leave blank for no column comments/mime types

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']       = 'PMA_history';

                                                    // table to store SQL history

                                                    //   - leave blank for no SQL query history

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check'] = TRUE;        // set to FALSE if you know that your pma_* tables

                                                    // are up to date. This prevents compatibility

                                                    // checks and thereby increases performance.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']           // Host authentication order, leave blank to not use

                                     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']           // Host authentication rules, leave blank for defaults

                                     = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = 'not-used';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = 'not-used';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

// If you have more than one server configured, you can set $cfg['ServerDefault']

// to any one of them to autoconnect to that server when phpMyAdmin is started,

// or set it to 0 to be given a list of servers without logging in

// If you have only one server configured, $cfg['ServerDefault'] *MUST* be

// set to that server.

$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;              // Default server (0 = no default server)

$cfg['Server']        = '';

unset($cfg['Servers'][0]);

/**

 * Other core phpMyAdmin settings

 */

$cfg['OBGzip']                  = 'auto'; // use GZIP output buffering if possible (TRUE|FALSE|'auto')

$cfg['PersistentConnections']   = FALSE;  // use persistent connections to MySQL database

$cfg['ExecTimeLimit']           = 300;    // maximum execution time in seconds (0 for no limit)

$cfg['SkipLockedTables']        = FALSE;  // mark used tables, make possible to show

                                          // locked tables (since MySQL 3.23.30)

$cfg['ShowSQL']                 = TRUE;   // show SQL queries as run

$cfg['AllowUserDropDatabase']   = FALSE;  // show a 'Drop database' link to normal users

$cfg['Confirm']                 = TRUE;   // confirm 'DROP TABLE' & 'DROP DATABASE'

$cfg['LoginCookieRecall']       = TRUE;   // recall previous login in cookie auth. mode or not

$cfg['UseDbSearch']             = TRUE;   // whether to enable the "database search" feature

                                          // or not

$cfg['IgnoreMultiSubmitErrors'] = FALSE;  // if set to true, PMA continues computing multiple-statement queries

                                          // even if one of the queries failed

$cfg['VerboseMultiSubmit']      = TRUE;   // if set to true, PMA will show the affected rows of EACH statement on

                                          // multiple-statement queries. See the read_dump.php file for hardcoded

                                          // defaults on how many queries a statement may contain!

$cfg['AllowArbitraryServer']    = FALSE;  // allow login to any user entered server in cookie based auth

// Left frame setup

$cfg['LeftFrameLight']        = TRUE;   // use a select-based menu and display only the

                                        // current tables in the left frame.

$cfg['LeftFrameTableSeparator']= '__';  // Which string will be used to generate table prefixes

                                        // to split tables into multiple categories

$cfg['LeftFrameTableLevel']   = '1';    // How many sublevels should be displayed when splitting

                                        // up tables by the above Separator

$cfg['ShowTooltip']           = TRUE;   // display table comment as tooltip in left frame

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasDB']    = FALSE;  // if ShowToolTip is enabled, this defines that table/db comments

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasTB']    = FALSE;  // are shown (in the left menu and db_details_structure) instead of

                                        // table/db names

$cfg['LeftDisplayLogo']       = TRUE;   // display logo at top of left frame

$cfg['LeftDisplayServers']    = FALSE;  // display server choice at top of left frame

// In the main frame, at startup...

$cfg['ShowStats']             = TRUE;   // allow to display statistics and space usage in

                                        // the pages about database details and table

                                        // properties

$cfg['ShowMysqlInfo']         = FALSE;  // whether to display the "MySQL runtime

$cfg['ShowMysqlVars']         = FALSE;  // information", "MySQL system variables", "PHP

$cfg['ShowPhpInfo']           = FALSE;  // information" and "change password" links for

$cfg['ShowChgPassword']       = FALSE;  // simple users or not

$cfg['SuggestDBName']         = TRUE;   // suggest a new DB name if possible (false = keep empty)

// In browse mode...

$cfg['ShowBlob']              = FALSE;  // display blob field contents

$cfg['NavigationBarIconic']   = TRUE;   // do not display text inside navigation bar buttons

$cfg['ShowAll']               = FALSE;  // allows to display all the rows

$cfg['MaxRows']               = 30;     // maximum number of rows to display

$cfg['Order']                 = 'ASC';  // default for 'ORDER BY' clause (valid

                                        // values are 'ASC', 'DESC' or 'SMART' -ie

                                        // descending order for fields of type

                                        // TIME, DATE, DATETIME & TIMESTAMP,

                                        // ascending order else-)

// In edit mode...

$cfg['ProtectBinary']         = 'blob'; // disallow editing of binary fields

                                        // valid values are:

                                        //   FALSE  allow editing

                                        //   'blob' allow editing except for BLOB fields

                                        //   'all'  disallow editing

$cfg['ShowFunctionFields']    = TRUE;   // Display the function fields in edit/insert mode

$cfg['CharEditing']           = 'input';

                                        // Which editor should be used for CHAR/VARCHAR fields:

                                        //  input - allows limiting of input length

                                        //  textarea - allows newlines in fields

// For the export features...

$cfg['ZipDump']               = TRUE;   // Allow the use of zip/gzip/bzip

$cfg['GZipDump']              = TRUE;   // compression for

$cfg['BZipDump']              = TRUE;   // dump files

$cfg['CompressOnFly']         = TRUE;   // Will compress gzip/bzip2 exports on

                                        // fly without need for much memory.

                                        // If you encounter problems with

                                        // created gzip/bzip2 files disable

                                        // this feature.

// Tabs display settings

$cfg['LightTabs']             = FALSE;  // use graphically less intense menu tabs

$cfg['PropertiesIconic']      = TRUE;   // Use icons instead of text for the table display of a database (TRUE|FALSE|'both')

$cfg['PropertiesNumColumns']  = 1;      // How many columns should be used for table display of a database?

                                        // (a value larger than 1 results in some information being hidden)

$cfg['DefaultTabServer']      = 'main.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'main.php' = the welcome page

                                   // (recommended for multiuser setups)

                                   // 'server_databases.php' = list of databases

                                   // 'server_status.php' = runtime information

                                   // 'server_variables.php' = MySQL server variables

                                   // 'server_privileges.php' = user management

                                   // 'server_processlist.php' = process list

$cfg['DefaultTabDatabase']    = 'db_details_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'db_details_structure.php' = tables list

                                   // 'db_details.php' = sql form

                                   // 'db_search.php' = search query

$cfg['DefaultTabTable']       = 'tbl_properties_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'tbl_properties_structure.php' = fields list

                                   // 'tbl_properties.php' = sql form

                                   // 'tbl_select.php = select page

                                   // 'tbl_change.php = insert row page

/**

 * Export defaults

 */

$cfg['Export']['format']                    = 'sql';  // sql/latex/excel/csv/xml

$cfg['Export']['compression']               = 'none'; // none/zip/gzip/bzip2

$cfg['Export']['asfile']                    = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver_overwrite']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['remember_file_template']    = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['csv_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['csv_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_separator']             = ';';

$cfg['Export']['csv_enclosed']              = '&quot;';

$cfg['Export']['csv_escaped']               = '\\';

$cfg['Export']['csv_terminated']            = 'AUTO';

$cfg['Export']['excel_columns']             = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['excel_null']                = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['excel_edition']             = 'win'; // win/mac

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure']           = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_columns']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_relation']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_comments']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_mime']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_null']                = '\textit{NULL}';

$cfg['Export']['latex_caption']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data_label']          = 'tab:__TABLE__-data';

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure_label']     = 'tab:__TABLE__-structure';

$cfg['Export']['sql_structure']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_data']                  = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_database']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_table']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_auto_increment']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_backquotes']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_dates']                 = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_relation']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_delayed']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_type']                  = 'insert'; // insert/update/replace

$cfg['Export']['sql_extended']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_comments']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_mime']                  = FALSE;

/**

 * Link to the official MySQL documentation.

 * Be sure to include no trailing slash on the path.

 * See http://www.mysql.com/documentation/index.html for more information

 * about MySQL manuals and their types.

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualBase'] = 'http://www.mysql.com/doc/en';

/**

 * Type of MySQL documentation:

 *   old        - old style used in phpMyAdmin 2.3.0 and sooner

 *   searchable - "Searchable, with user comments"

 *   chapters   - "HTML, one page per chapter"

 *   big        - "HTML, all on one page"

 *   none       - do not show documentation links

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualType'] = 'searchable';

/**

 * PDF options

 */

$cfg['PDFPageSizes']        = array('A3', 'A4', 'A5', 'letter', 'legal');

$cfg['PDFDefaultPageSize']  = 'A4';

/**

 * Language and charset conversion settings

 */

// Default language to use, if not browser-defined or user-defined

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Force: always use this language - must be defined in

//        libraries/select_lang.lib.php

// $cfg['Lang']     = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Default charset to use for recoding of MySQL queries, does not take

// any effect when charsets recoding is switched off by

// $cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] or in language file

// (see $cfg['AvailableCharsets'] to possible choices, you can add your own)

$cfg['DefaultCharset'] = 'iso-8859-1';

// Allow charset recoding of MySQL queries, must be also enabled in language

// file to make harder using other language files than unicode.

// Default value is FALSE to avoid problems on servers without the iconv

// extension and where dl() is not supported

$cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] = FALSE;

// You can select here which functions will be used for charset conversion.

// Possible values are:

//      auto   - automatically use available one (first is tested iconv, then

//               recode)

//      iconv  - use iconv or libiconv functions

//      recode - use recode_string function

$cfg['RecodingEngine'] = 'auto';

// Specify some parameters for iconv used in charset conversion. See iconv

// documentation for details:

// http://www.gnu.org/software/libiconv/documentation/libiconv/iconv_open.3.html

$cfg['IconvExtraParams'] = '';

// Available charsets for MySQL conversion. currently contains all which could

// be found in lang/* files and few more.

// Charsets will be shown in same order as here listed, so if you frequently

// use some of these move them to the top.

$cfg['AvailableCharsets'] = array(

    'iso-8859-1',

    'iso-8859-2',

    'iso-8859-3',

    'iso-8859-4',

    'iso-8859-5',

    'iso-8859-6',

    'iso-8859-7',

    'iso-8859-8',

    'iso-8859-9',

    'iso-8859-10',

    'iso-8859-11',

    'iso-8859-12',

    'iso-8859-13',

    'iso-8859-14',

    'iso-8859-15',

    'windows-1250',

    'windows-1251',

    'windows-1252',

    'windows-1256',

    'windows-1257',

    'koi8-r',

    'big5',

    'gb2312',

    'utf-8',

    'utf-7',

    'x-user-defined',

    'euc-jp',

    'ks_c_5601-1987',

    'tis-620',

    'SHIFT_JIS'

);

/**

 * Customization & design

 */

$cfg['LeftWidth']           = 150;          // left frame width

$cfg['LeftBgColor']         = '#D0DCE0';    // background color for the left frame

$cfg['RightBgColor']        = '#F5F5F5';    // background color for the right frame

$cfg['RightBgImage']        = '';           // path to a background image for the right frame

                                            // (leave blank for no background image)

$cfg['LeftPointerColor']    = '#CCFFCC';    // color of the pointer in left frame

                                            // (blank for no pointer)

$cfg['Border']              = 0;            // border width on tables

$cfg['ThBgcolor']           = '#D3DCE3';    // table header row colour

$cfg['BgcolorOne']          = '#CCCCCC';    // table data row colour

$cfg['BgcolorTwo']          = '#DDDDDD';    // table data row colour, alternate

$cfg['BrowsePointerColor']  = '#CCFFCC';    // color of the pointer in browse mode

                                            // (blank for no pointer)

$cfg['BrowseMarkerColor']   = '#FFCC99';    // color of the marker (visually marks row

                                            // by clicking on it) in browse mode

                                            // (blank for no marker)

$cfg['TextareaCols']        = 40;           // textarea size (columns) in edit mode

                                            // (this value will be emphasized (*2) for sql

                                            // query textareas and (*1.25) for query window)

$cfg['TextareaRows']        = 7;            // textarea size (rows) in edit mode

$cfg['LongtextDoubleTextarea'] = TRUE;      // double size of textarea size for longtext fields

$cfg['TextareaAutoSelect']  = TRUE;         // autoselect when clicking in the textarea of the querybox

$cfg['CharTextareaCols']    = 40;           // textarea size (columns) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CharTextareaRows']    = 2;            // textarea size (rows) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CtrlArrowsMoving']    = TRUE;         // Enable Ctrl+Arrows moving between fields when editing?

$cfg['LimitChars']          = 50;           // Max field data length in browse mode for all non-numeric fields

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtLeft']  = TRUE;         // show edit/delete links on left side of browse

                                            // (or at the top with vertical browse)

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtRight'] = FALSE;        // show edit/delete links on right side of browse

                                            // (or at the bottom with vertical browse)

$cfg['DefaultDisplay']      = 'horizontal'; // default display direction

                                            // (horizontal|vertical|horizontalflipped)

$cfg['DefaultPropDisplay']  = 'horizontal'; // default display direction for altering/

                                            // creating columns (tbl_properties)

                                            // (horizontal|vertical)

$cfg['HeaderFlipType']      = 'css';        // table-header rotation via faking or css? (css|fake)

                                            // NOTE: CSS only works in IE browsers!

$cfg['ShowBrowseComments']  = TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'browse' mode.

$cfg['ShowPropertyComments']= TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'table property' mode.

$cfg['RepeatCells']         = 100;          // repeat header names every X cells? (0 = deactivate)

$cfg['QueryFrame']          = TRUE;         // displays a new frame where a link to a querybox is always displayed.

$cfg['QueryFrameJS']        = TRUE;         // whether to use JavaScript functions for opening a new window for SQL commands.

                                            // if set to 'false', the target of the querybox is always the right frame.

$cfg['QueryFrameDebug']     = FALSE;        // display JS debugging link (DEVELOPERS only)

$cfg['QueryWindowWidth']    = 550;          // Width of Query window

$cfg['QueryWindowHeight']   = 310;          // Height of Query window

$cfg['QueryHistoryDB']      = FALSE;         // Set to TRUE if you want DB-based query history.

                                            // If FALSE, this utilizes JS-routines to display

                                            // query history (lost by window close)

$cfg['QueryWindowDefTab']   = 'sql';        // which tab to display in the querywindow on startup

                                            // (sql|files|history|full)

$cfg['QueryHistoryMax']     = 25;           // When using DB-based query history, how many entries

                                            // should be kept?

$cfg['BrowseMIME']          = TRUE;         // Use MIME-Types (stored in column comments table) for

$cfg['MaxExactCount']       = 20000;        // When approximate count < this, PMA will get exact count for

                                            // table rows.

$cfg['WYSIWYG-PDF']         = TRUE;         // Utilize DHTML/JS capabilities to allow WYSIWYG editing of

                                            // the PDF page editor. Requires an IE6/Mozilla based browser.

/**

 * Default queries.

 *  %d will be replaced by database name

 *  %t will be replaced by table name

 */

$cfg['DefaultQueryTable']   = 'SELECT * FROM %t WHERE 1';

$cfg['DefaultQueryDatabase']= '';

/**

 * SQL Query box settings

 * These are the links display in all of the SQL Query boxes

 */

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Edit']      = TRUE;       // Edit link to change a query

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Explain']   = TRUE;       // EXPLAIN on SELECT queries

$cfg['SQLQuery']['ShowAsPHP'] = TRUE;       // Wrap a query in PHP

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Validate']  = FALSE;      // Validate a query (see $cfg['SQLValidator'] as well)

/**

 * Webserver upload/save/import directories

 */

$cfg['UploadDir']             = '';         // Directory for uploaded files that can be executed by

                                            // phpMyAdmin. For example './upload'. Leave empty for

                                            // no upload directory support

$cfg['SaveDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save exported data on

                                            // server. For example './save'. Leave empty for no save

                                            // directory support.

$cfg['docSQLDir']             = '';         // Directory for docSQL imports, phpMyAdmin can import

                                            // docSQL files from that directory. For example

                                            // './docSQL'. Leave empty for no docSQL import support.

/**

 * Misc. settings

 */

$cfg['GD2Available']          = 'auto';     // Is GD >= 2 available? Set to yes/no/auto. 'auto'

                                            // does autodetection, which is a bit expensive for

                                            // php < 4.3.0, but it is the only safe vay how to

                                            // determine GD version.

/**

 * SQL Parser Settings

 */

$cfg['SQP']['fmtType']      = 'html';       // Pretty-printing style to use on queries (html, text, none)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtInd']       = '1';          // Amount to indent each level (floats ok)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtIndUnit']   = 'em';         // Units for indenting each level (CSS Types - {em,px,pt})

$cfg['SQP']['fmtColor']     = array(        // Syntax colouring data

    'comment'            => '#808000',

    'comment_mysql'      => '',

    'comment_ansi'       => '',

    'comment_c'          => '',

    'digit'              => '',

    'digit_hex'          => 'teal',

    'digit_integer'      => 'teal',

    'digit_float'        => 'aqua',

    'punct'              => 'fuchsia',

    'alpha'              => '',

    'alpha_columnType'   => '#FF9900',

    'alpha_columnAttrib' => '#0000FF',

    'alpha_reservedWord' => '#990099',

    'alpha_functionName' => '#FF0000',

    'alpha_identifier'   => 'black',

    'alpha_charset'      => '#6495ed',

    'alpha_variable'     => '#800000',

    'quote'              => '#008000',

    'quote_double'       => '',

    'quote_single'       => '',

    'quote_backtick'     => ''

);

/**

 * If you wish to use the SQL Validator service, you should be

 * aware of the following:

 * All SQL statements are stored anonymously for statistical purposes.

 * Mimer SQL Validator, Copyright 2002 Upright Database Technology.

 * All rights reserved.

 */

$cfg['SQLValidator']['use']      = FALSE;   // Make the SQL Validator available

$cfg['SQLValidator']['username'] = '';      // If you have a custom username, specify it here (defaults to anonymous)

$cfg['SQLValidator']['password'] = '';      // Password for username

/**

 * Developers ONLY!

 * To use the following, please install the DBG extension from http://dd.cron.ru/dbg/

 */

$cfg['DBG']['enable'] = FALSE;              // Make the DBG stuff available

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['enable'] = FALSE;   // Produce profiling results of PHP

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['threshold'] = 0.5;  // Threshold of long running code to display

                                            // Anything below the threshold is not displayed

/**

 * MySQL settings

 */

// Column types;

// varchar, tinyint, text and date are listed first, based on estimated popularity

$cfg['ColumnTypes'] = array(

   'VARCHAR',

   'TINYINT',

   'TEXT',

   'DATE',

   'SMALLINT',

   'MEDIUMINT',

   'INT',

   'BIGINT',

   'FLOAT',

   'DOUBLE',

   'DECIMAL',

   'DATETIME',

   'TIMESTAMP',

   'TIME',

   'YEAR',

   'CHAR',

   'TINYBLOB',

   'TINYTEXT',

   'BLOB',

   'MEDIUMBLOB',

   'MEDIUMTEXT',

   'LONGBLOB',

   'LONGTEXT',

   'ENUM',

   'SET'

);

// Atributes

$cfg['AttributeTypes'] = array(

   '',

   'BINARY',

   'UNSIGNED',

   'UNSIGNED ZEROFILL'

);

// Available functions

if ($cfg['ShowFunctionFields']) {

    $cfg['Functions'] = array(

       'ASCII',

       'CHAR',

       'SOUNDEX',

       'LCASE',

       'UCASE',

       'NOW',

       'PASSWORD',

       'MD5',

       'ENCRYPT',

       'RAND',

       'LAST_INSERT_ID',

       'COUNT',

       'AVG',

       'SUM',

       'CURDATE',

       'CURTIME',

       'FROM_DAYS',

       'FROM_UNIXTIME',

       'PERIOD_ADD',

       'PERIOD_DIFF',

       'TO_DAYS',

       'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

       'USER',

       'WEEKDAY',

       'CONCAT'

    );

    // Which column types will be mapped to which Group?

    $cfg['RestrictColumnTypes'] = array(

       'VARCHAR'      => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYINT'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'TEXT'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'DATE'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'SMALLINT'     => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'MEDIUMINT'    => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'INT'          => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'BIGINT'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'FLOAT'        => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DOUBLE'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DECIMAL'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DATETIME'     => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIMESTAMP'    => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIME'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'YEAR'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'CHAR'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'BLOB'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMBLOB'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMTEXT'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'ENUM'         => '',

       'SET'          => ''

    );

    // Map above defined groups to any function

    $cfg['RestrictFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'   => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'SOUNDEX',

            'LCASE',

            'UCASE',

            'PASSWORD',

            'MD5',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'USER',

            'CONCAT'

        ),

        'FUNC_DATE'   => array(

            'NOW',

            'CURDATE',

            'CURTIME',

            'FROM_DAYS',

            'FROM_UNIXTIME',

            'PERIOD_ADD',

            'PERIOD_DIFF',

            'TO_DAYS',

            'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

            'WEEKDAY'

        ),

        'FUNC_NUMBER' => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'MD5',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'RAND',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'COUNT',

            'AVG',

            'SUM'

        )

    );

    // Default functions for above defined groups

    $cfg['DefaultFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'         => '',

        'FUNC_DATE'         => '',

        'FUNC_NUMBER'       => '',

        'first_timestamp'   => 'NOW'

    );

} // end if

/**

 * Unset magic_quotes_runtime - do not change!

 */

set_magic_quotes_runtime(0);

/**

 * File Revision - do not change either!

 */

$cfg['FileRevision'] = '$Revision: 2.5.2.1 $';

?>
```

Last edited by Joseph_sys on Thu Jun 23, 2011 12:03 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## ponytaildude

This link may help:

http://www.phpfreaks.com/forums/index.php?topic=335580.0

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ponytaildude wrote:*   

> This link may help:
> 
> http://www.phpfreaks.com/forums/index.php?topic=335580.0

 

It seems to be straight forward but it doesn't work for me. I got confused at the end: *Quote:*   

> You have now setup the control user and the database for phpmyadmin. You now need to configure phpmyadmin. Open the config file (called config.inc.php). And remove the // from the start of the following lines
> 
> /* User used to manipulate with storage */
> 
> // $cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'pma';
> ...

 

My "config.inc.php" did not changed, most of these parameters are there; so I'm confused at this point what am I suppose to do!

----------

## Joseph_sys

I've configured the setting in "config.ini.php" to match the above eg:

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = 'phpmyadmin'; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = 'pma_bookmark'; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = 'pma_relation'; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = 'pma_table_info'; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = 'pma_table_coords'; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = 'pma_pdf_pages'; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = 'pma_column_info'; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = 'pma_history'; // 'pma_history'
```

but I still get this configuration message:

The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated. To find out why click here.

and when I do, I get:

```
cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

General relation features: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Display Features: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Creation of PDFs: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Displaying Column Comments: Disabled

Browser transformation: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Bookmarked SQL query: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

SQL history: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Designer: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Tracking: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

User preferences: Disabled
```

----------

## ponytaildude

It appears this part was missed:

First login to phpmyadmin and create a new database called phpmadmin. When you have created the database select the import tab at the top of the page. Click the Browse/Choose file button and navigate to your phpmyadmin folder and open the scripts directory and select the create_tables.sql file. Click open to close the window. Then press Go (bottom of page). The database for the control user has been setup.

Next to setup the control user. Go to the phpmyadmin home screen and click the privileges tab. Click the add a new user link. For the username type phpmyadmin. Set anything as the password (Make sure you remember it). Choose the option to Create database with same name and grant all privileges And then click the Go button.

You have now setup the control user and the database for phpmyadmin.

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ponytaildude wrote:*   

> It appears this part was missed:
> 
> First login to phpmyadmin and create a new database called phpmadmin. When you have created the database select the import tab at the top of the page. Click the Browse/Choose file button and navigate to your phpmyadmin folder and open the scripts directory and select the create_tables.sql file. Click open to close the window. Then press Go (bottom of page). The database for the control user has been setup.
> 
> Next to setup the control user. Go to the phpmyadmin home screen and click the privileges tab. Click the add a new user link. For the username type phpmyadmin. Set anything as the password (Make sure you remember it). Choose the option to Create database with same name and grant all privileges And then click the Go button.
> ...

 

Yes, I've done all this; I have user phpmyadmin and database with the same name.  User phpmyadmin as all privileges but I still get is error, actually two errors:

```
The phpMyAdmin configuration storage is not completely configured, some extended features have been deactivated. To find out why click here.

The configuration file now needs a secret passphrase (blowfish_secret).
```

When I click on the first one I get as posted above: 

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

General relation features: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Display Features: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Creation of PDFs: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Displaying Column Comments: Disabled

Browser transformation: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Bookmarked SQL query: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

SQL history: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Designer: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

Tracking: Disabled

 

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] ...    not OK [ Documentation ]

User preferences: Disabled

 

Quick steps to setup advanced features:

    * Create the needed tables with the script/create_tables.sql. Documentation

    * Create a pma user and give access to these tables. Documentation

    * Enable advanced features in configuration file (config.inc.php), for example by starting from config.sample.inc.php. Documentation

    * Re-login to phpMyAdmin to load the updated configuration file. 
```

 So I'm not sure why it doesn't work :-/

----------

## ponytaildude

The blowfish secret message is easy to correct. Just put some random characters in the 'blowfish_secret' config option.

The output shown when you click the first message reports that the pmadb value is not OK. That indicates that the database name in the config.inc.php file does not exist. Check the configuration line for the pmadb. It should look like:

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'phpmyadmin';

assuming the name of the database you created was phpmyadmin.

After saving the config.inc.php file, log out and log back into phpmyadmin and click the message again. You should see the pmadb option is then OK.

You will need this to work before fixing the other options.

Can you see the tables that were created in the phpmyadmin database?

----------

## ponytaildude

I also noted your config.inc.php file has multiple entries for pmadb and others.

Make sure there are no duplicate entries in the config file.

----------

## ponytaildude

Here is a copy of my working config.inc.php file (secret/password x'd out)

<?php

/*

 * Generated configuration file

 * Generated by: phpMyAdmin 3.4.0 setup script

 * Date: Mon, 23 May 2011 10:23:03 -0400

 */

/* Servers configuration */

$i = 0;

/* Server: localhost [1] */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose'] = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host'] = 'localhost';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port'] = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket'] = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type'] = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension'] = 'mysqli';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type'] = 'http';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user'] = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password'] = '';

/* End of servers configuration */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx';

$cfg['UploadDir'] = '';

$cfg['SaveDir'] = '';

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en';

$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;

/* configuration storage */

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb'] = 'phpmyadmin';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser'] = 'pma';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass'] = 'xxxxxxxxxxxxxx';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation'] = 'pma_relation';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info'] = 'pma_table_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords'] = 'pma_table_coords';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages'] = 'pma_pdf_pages';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info'] = 'pma_column_info';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'pma_bookmark';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history'] = 'pma_history';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['designer_coords'] = 'pma_designer_coords';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['tracking'] = 'pma_tracking';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['userconfig'] = 'pma_userconfig';

?>

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *ponytaildude wrote:*   

> Here is a copy of my working config.inc.php file (secret/password x'd out)
> 
> <?php
> 
> /*
> ...

 

Thank you for your help.

Yes, it worked. I had two problems, I name the file config.ini.php (it should be config.inc.php) one of these days.

I just copy your file above, change the controlluser/pass and it worked.

Regarding "blowfish_secret" I left it empty, and no complains :-/

----------

## Joseph_sys

I solved that problem but something new pop-ed up:

When I open any database and clicked on "Privileges" I get an error: 

```
Error

SQL query: DocumentationEdit Edit

(SELECT `User`, `Host`, `Select_priv`, `Insert_priv`, `Update_priv`, `Delete_priv`, `Create_priv`, `Drop_priv`, `Grant_priv`, `Index_priv`, `Alter_priv`, `References_priv`, `Create_tmp_table_priv`, `Lock_tables_priv`, `Create_view_priv`, `Show_view_priv`, `Create_routine_priv`, `Alter_routine_priv`, `Execute_priv`, `Event_priv`, `Trigger_priv`, `Db` FROM `mysql`.`db` WHERE 'asteriskcdrdb' LIKE `Db` AND NOT (`Select_priv` = 'N' AND `Insert_priv` = 'N' AND `Update_priv` = 'N' AND `Delete_priv` = 'N' AND `Create_priv` = 'N' AND `Drop_priv` = 'N' AND `Grant_priv` = 'N' AND `References_priv` = 'N' AND `Create_tmp_table_priv` = 'N' AND `Lock_tables_priv` = 'N' AND `Create_view_priv` = 'N' AND `Show_view_priv` = 'N' AND `Create_routine_priv` = 'N' AND `Alter_routine_priv` = 'N' AND `Execute_priv` = 'N' AND `Event_priv` = 'N' AND `Trigger_priv` = 'N')) UNION (SELECT `User`, `Host`, `Select_priv`, `Insert_priv`, `Update_priv`, `Delete_priv`, `Create_priv`, `Drop_priv`, `Grant_priv`, `Index_priv[...]

MySQL said: Documentation

#1054 - Unknown column 'Event_priv' in 'field list' 
```

It seems to me the upgrade was not complete.

Any idea how to fix it? 

Thank you.

----------

## Joseph_sys

SOLVED

user has to run at root:

```
mysql_upgrade
```

however, before running this commend one must change user "root" access to NO password.

after running this command set user password again 

```
mysql -u root

mysql> SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('your_old_password');

EXIT
```

----------

## ponytaildude

An alternative to removing the password would be to invoke the command:

mysql_upgrade -p

It will then prompt for the root password (assuming you're running as root).

----------

